# ER20 Collet Nut Wrench



## TomS (Jan 3, 2018)

I had made myself an ER20 open end collet wrench a while back.  It worked as intended but a couple of times it slipped off the nut.  No harm done but sooner or later I'm going to smack my knuckles or hit something and damage it.  So I decided to make a box end wrench.  Here's a couple of pictures.  

Here's the raw material mounted on my vise fixture plate.



And the finished product.


----------



## spumco (Jan 5, 2018)

Do want one.

I think, however, that since my good friend just bought a CNC plasma table I'll have him punch out a couple rather than making a trashcan full of chips.  I can do some cleanup on the mill and make it look swanky like yours.

And I like your fixture plate, too.  I'm guessing those are the 5 million 1/4-20 holes you recently tapped, right?


----------



## TomS (Jan 5, 2018)

spumco said:


> Do want one.
> 
> I think, however, that since my good friend just bought a CNC plasma table I'll have him punch out a couple rather than making a trashcan full of chips.  I can do some cleanup on the mill and make it look swanky like yours.
> 
> And I like your fixture plate, too.  I'm guessing those are the 5 million 1/4-20 holes you recently tapped, right?



Yep, that's the plate that consumed weeks of everyone's time.


----------



## spumco (Jan 5, 2018)

Is it just me, or did you do something really clever like reaming the tops of the holes for dowel pins and thread the bottoms?

I totally stole that idea from the Saunders Machine Works fixture plate for my 4th axis trunnion table.


----------



## TomS (Jan 5, 2018)

spumco said:


> Is it just me, or did you do something really clever like reaming the tops of the holes for dowel pins and thread the bottoms?
> 
> I totally stole that idea from the Saunders Machine Works fixture plate for my 4th axis trunnion table.



Yes, I reamed the top half of the holes for dowel pins and threaded the bottom half for bolts.  I also stole the idea from Saunders Machine.  

Can you share some of the details on your trunnion table.  Is there a link to a build thread?  I've been thinking about building one.


----------



## spumco (Jan 6, 2018)

I'll start another thread.


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jan 8, 2018)

TomS said:


> I had made myself an ER20 open end collet wrench a while back.  It worked as intended but a couple of times it slipped off the nut.  No harm done but sooner or later I'm going to smack my knuckles or hit something and damage it.  So I decided to make a box end wrench.  Here's a couple of pictures.
> 
> Here's the raw material mounted on my vise fixture plate.
> View attachment 252835
> ...



What's that material?  I'm assuming "steel" but what alloy?


----------



## spumco (Jan 8, 2018)

MontanaAardvark said:


> What's that material?  I'm assuming "steel" but what alloy?



The mill scale and rounded edges tells me it's hot-rolled mild steel.  Could be wrong, of course.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 8, 2018)

Beautiful tool!  How thick is your fixture plate? And thanks for forwarding the dowlpin/ threaded hole idea.


----------



## TomS (Jan 8, 2018)

MontanaAardvark said:


> What's that material?  I'm assuming "steel" but what alloy?



Spumco got it right.  Hot rolled mild steel.  I started with a piece of 3/8 x 3 x 7 flat bar.


----------



## TomS (Jan 8, 2018)

ch2co said:


> Beautiful tool!  How thick is your fixture plate? And thanks for forwarding the dowlpin/ threaded hole idea.



It's 1" thick.  You could make it any thickness you want.  I picked 1" because that's the material I had on hand.


----------

